# 45NRTH Wolvhammer Winter Boot!



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing reviews on these newly released boots and for those that may have not heard of them yet! I just bought some non-cycling specific boots this Spring or I'd be real tempted to get a pair straightway....:thumbsup:

45NRTH


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

Review here.

I like the idea (I've been a winter rider for years), and they seem really nice, but to me spds and the chance of sliding out ice don't mix. Depends where you ride, to each their own, etc.

Edit- more of a preview than a review...


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

I just picked mine up. I'll probably ride with them Thursday or Sunday and will let you know!


----------



## rinafina (Dec 17, 2012)

Just checked it out- its a great looking boot- but looks bulky and maybe heavy. Looks like it would be good for under 20F but maybe too much if riding in the 30-40F range. Please post review...thanks


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

Some good input on these puppies over here: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/45nrth-winter-boot-807369.html


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/45nrth-winter-boot-807369.html


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

Rode mine tonight. Very nice.

My ride was 32 degrees F, for about 2.5 hour duration. About half an hour of that was standing around. Never even thought about my feet... they were perfectly comfortable.

I wore thin smartwool socks. Plenty of room for larger ski socks (I normally wear a 43 wide shoe, so I bought these boots in 44). Even with the extra room, I'm not swimming in them... though the strap around the top does help to make it feel like you're pulling the pedals with your legs a bit more than you're feet at times.

I went through several water features and even just plain walked through one: *these boots are waterproof.*

I haven't dialed in my cleats, but I had little trouble engaging and disengaging the boots from my pedals. They didn't seem too heavy either. Oh, and I look like a total badass when I'm wearing them.

I'd previously tried booties over MTB shoes: giant pain in the ass, the booties are trashed after three rides, and my feet still froze. These boots solve all three of those problems.

In summary, and to borrow a phrase: "If you have the means, I highly recommend picking some up."


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

A new low temp with the Wolvs last night. 9 degrees, very snowy, with a mid weight sock. Toasty. Worth it to never have to worry about your feet--and I had my feet in the snow quite a bit.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

They look promising. The outsole looks familiar. Just compared the picture on the Wolvhammer website to my Lake MXZ302s. The outsoles are the same. Not a con. I like my Lakes and really like steel tipped toe cleats on ice.

I couldn't find a wide version though. 

Image of Lake MXz303 outsole. Lickbike.com | Lake MXZ303 Winter MTB Shoe -2013

urmb


----------

